# 3 New Fishy Friends



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, My 4 boys and I are new and would like to say hello :wave: They are yet to be named as i'm waiting to get to know them a little but am thinking something along the musical line. If anyone has any idea how to identify their type it'd be awesome, i tried to figure it out with one of the sticky threads but didn't get very far. Here are 3 of my boys, my other one is camera shy tonight, his picture to follow soon. Thanks


----------



## binx123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! They are gorgeous! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks binx123, Skylar and Peeta are amazing too! I never knew Betta's came in such exotic vibrant colours. I can see my life being taken over by these amazing little guys. I already have a tank set up for a new one once i find him (the one i went to get for it was sold by the time i got there) now i just have to name them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

first two are crowntails, last is delta. :3 looks like a multi-color, a red, and a mustard gas. beautiful!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous boys!!!!!!


----------



## betta4life (Apr 25, 2012)

That's some gorgeous betta's you have there!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum  and beautiful fish! ;p


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to the form!!! Beautiful fish! I see they have been identified already, but the first 2 are cute Crown tails, and the last a beautiful mustard gas Delta.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, Thanks everyone, That first one is metallic too, he's so beautiful when the light hits him just right. The Delta Mustard Gas had a "dragon" description, does that relate to anything in particular?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he's not a delta, he has somewhat of a form but not. he is considered a fan tail  it's a mix of VT and Delta, but the other 2 are CTs


----------



## d3nv3r23 (Apr 29, 2012)

nice..you have a gorgeous betta's my friend..


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you!!!!! I'm still trying to get a nice pic of my Blue CT, he's being a diva lol


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say the first is a multi-coloured crowntail, a red crowntail, and the last I would say is a delta/fantail (something along those lines) and he is a reaally pretty mustard gas!!!


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

I actually just had a better look at the "tail and colour guide" sticky thread and my multicoloured CT kinda looks like a slightly darker "wild type"?? Colour Maybe? Unless I'm reading it wrong? 

That's a link from that post >

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s219/the_piggy/MPlakatwild-typebetta.jpg


----------



## d3nv3r23 (Apr 29, 2012)

we have the same CT's..hahaha..


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the fan tail and the vibrant colors of your blue Crowntail


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

d3nv3r23 said:


> we have the same CT's..hahaha..


Indeed they are both handsome boys!!

So i've tried to get a pic of my first boy but he's so shy this is the best i can do


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

SarahandOscar said:


> Wow, Thanks everyone, That first one is metallic too, he's so beautiful when the light hits him just right. The Delta Mustard Gas had a "dragon" description, does that relate to anything in particular?



Dragon refers to the scales. Look at this first picture:










See how thick his scaling is?

This next one is *not* a dragon:










Does that help?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the first crowntail. I have never seen a all read crowntail he is cute. and the third one looks so unique!


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> Dragon refers to the scales. Look at this first picture:
> 
> See how thick his scaling is?
> 
> ...


Yes it does and thank you very very much


----------

